# Opinions on Restore Liquid Armor for Decks and Concrete



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm considering using "Restore" for decks on our back deck, and Restore for concrete on our front porch, and am looking for input. Is this stuff any good in general, or is it a total waste? It looks like it could be the answer to worn decking that's still structural sound.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't used that product but I think you would be better off using a deck wash, wood brightener and a deck sealer. Nothing lasts for long and dealing with the "restore" product later could be a challenge. Plenty of products and info on this site.
http://www.opwdecks.com/


----------

